# Corrupted distribution files when downloading from Brazil FTP servers



## Antonio Modesto (May 24, 2021)

Hello guys,

I am facing a really weird problem that I believe must be affecting another users in Brazil/Latin America. Since last week I am trying to setup some new jails using ezjail, and everytime it tries to decompress base.txz downloaded from ftp.freebsd.org, it stops with an error reporting the file is corrupted. I noticed that ftp.freebsd.org is using geolocation to redirect to the nearest FTP server, in my case ftp0.bra.freebsd.org. I tried downloading base.txz directly from this FTP server to different hosts and the problem persists. The download finishes successfully, but the extraction process always fail. I decided to download the file from an foreign mirror and compare the md5 checksums of the two files:


12.2/base.txz => 726eff1d0ec6bbda6890a44e43f5da24 (Foreign mirror, works alright)

12.2/base.txz => fe6d6371805fbb86955b940ddea3073a (Brazil, does not work)


Example output:


```
x ./usr/bin/unzstd
x ./usr/bin/kinit
x ./usr/bin/uudecode
x ./usr/bin/sort
x ./usr/bin/slc
x ./usr/bin/primes
x ./usr/bin/tset
x ./usr/bin/fmt
x ./usr/bin/clang-cpp
x ./usr/bin/ibv_srq_pingpong
x ./usr/bin/join
x ./usr/bin/ctags
x ./usr/bin/timeout
x ./usr/bin/bzip2recover
x ./usr/bin/resizewin
x ./usr/bin/ypmatch
x ./usr/bin/strip
x ./usr/bin/lldb: Lzma library error: Corrupted input data
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
```


What do you guys suggest? The problem happens with 12.2 and 13.0 RELEASE.


Thanks in advance?


----------



## ralphbsz (May 24, 2021)

Is the correct response to open a PR (bug report)? If yes, that's easy to do: Go to the main FreeBSD web site, create an account, fill out the PR form.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 24, 2021)

You should file a bug report: https://bugs.freebsd.org

If you are asking how to proceed meanwhile setting up new jails, it's not clear from your problem description if this is the case, set in ezjail.conf(5) another ftp server. Also  ezjail-admin(8) has the `-h` option to fetch from a remote host of choice, or can be used to specify the host argument as `file://path/to/source` (file:// should work also in ezjail.conf).


----------



## Antonio Modesto (May 25, 2021)

Thanks guys, I filed a bug report, let's see what happens.

Meanwhile I've configured a mirror with the files I need to use it with the -h parameter from ezjail. Whenever I tried to point to some other official mirror, geodns pointed me back the problematic FTP server here in Brazil.


----------

